# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Frage: Reihung beliebteste Fotos

## willi

Wurde an der Reihung der Beliebtesten Fots was geändert oder auf welcher Basis wird das eigentlich Gewertet?

Klingt vielleicht jetzt komisch, aber ich finde meins von der Planai gehört dort nicht hin.

1. es gibt Fotos die einfach von der Ausführung und Action viel besser sind und es eher verdient haben.
2. Mehr Kilcks und höher Bewertet sind.

Lange waren z.B die Fotos vom Sturz oder vom Gap in Maribor dort oben. Ich finde die Fotos einfach besser in dieser Reihung.

----------


## noox

Ich habe tatsächlich die Reihenfolge in letzter Zeit 2x geändert.

Hintergrund: Ich wollte nicht, dass da 3 Jahre alte Fotos dabei sind. Ältere Fotos werden daher weit stärker abgewertet, sodass es über die Zeit einfach mehr Änderung gibt.

Über den Winter ist einfach nicht so viel los, weshalb dann auch nicht so extra gute nach vor gereiht werden. 

Ich verwende einen relativ komplizierten Schlüssel zum Sortieren dieser Fotos. Wichtig ist dabei die Bewertung und die Klicks. Dein Foto hat halt sehr viele Klicks für die kurze Zeit und sehr gute Bewertungen.

Als ich die Sortierung angepasst hatte, hatte ich selber immer das Problem, dass ein Foto zu weit vorne, ein anderes zu weit hinten ist. Aber 100% bekommt man das nie hin.

Ich schätze, in einem oder spätestens 2 Monaten wird's schon wieder anders aussehen.

----------


## willi

Naja. Beliebteste Fotos der letzen 3 Jahre finde ich in noch voll Ordnung. Bei 5 oder mehr Jahren ok. aber wenn es sich eh in kurzer Zeit wieder ändert wird es schon passen.

----------


## noox

Das Problem ist, dass ein Foto, dass bei den beliebtesten ist, häufig geklickt wird. Damit wird es immer "beliebter". Deswegen will ich neuere Fotos einfach deutlich besser bewerten.

----------


## willi

Ja wenn es im Foto des Monats irgendwo auftaucht ist es ja noch OK. Aber Beliebte Fotos sollten eher nach Bewertung und Klicks auf längerem Zeitraum gewertet werden meiner Meinung.

----------


## noox

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass damals relativ lange keine neuen Fotos raufgeladen wurden, weshalb dein Foto relativ lange links bzw. in der Mitte sichtbar war und so häufig geklickt wurde. Es ist da leider immer auch etwas Zufall dabei. 

Wen man einen längeren Zeitraum nimmt, dann bleiben die, die einmal bei den beliebtesten sind, immer vorne, weil die immer geklickt werden. Es ist jetzt eh schon besser, weil in der mittleren Spalte, die häufig geklickten vom Monat sichtbar sind - früher war das mal nur eine Woche. Und innerhalb der Woche hat's dann kaum mehr ein Foto geschafft, bis zu den beliebtesten zu gelangen.

Bin deswegen auch dazu übergegangen, die Bewertungen stärker zu berücksichtigen. Wobei jede einzelne Bewertung gilt - positiv aber nur, wenn die Bewertung 9 oder 10 ist - Ich glaub eine 7er Bewertung zählt schon negativ für die beliebtesten Fotos.

----------


## klana_radikala

Grad gesehen dass das Foto von meinem M9 an 2. Stelle steht bei den beliebtesten Fotos, gleich unter einem wirklichen Topshot!
Verstehe ich jetzt zwar auch nicht ganz, aber ich fühle mich einfach mal geehrt.

----------


## noox

Scheinbar wurde es in kurzer Zeit sehr häufig geklickt  :Wink:

----------


## willi

ha. Wusste garnicht das Werkzeug so beliebt ist :Big Grin:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ich grab mal diesen Fred aus und möchte bekantn geben das derzeit der Upload nicht funtz.

Egal welche AUflösung und Speichergröße ich versuche, funzt net.
Es komtm auch keine expilzite Fehlermeldung, sonder nur INERNAL SERVER ERROR.

Kann sich das mal jemand angucken, danke!

----------


## noox

Danke für die Info! Ich schau mal drauf. 

Ich dachte, ich würde eigentlich automatische Mails vom Server bekommen, wenn Fehler auftreten  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Gonzo, kann es sein, dass das Foto im Dateinamen Sonerzeichen enthält? Umlaute etc... da gibt's leider einen Fehler. Normaler Upload funktioniert nämlich.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wenn ein Underline als Sonderzeichen zählt dann ja. Nur komisch das es vorher auch schon nicht funktioniert hat. Erst dann hab ich verschiedene Versionen mit Underline gespeichert  :Confused: 

Egal ich probiers gleich nochmal

----------


## noox

Ok, ist was anderes:
Kann es sein, dass du zu dieser Zeit ein Problem mit deiner Internet-Verbindung hattest? Oder irgendeine Firewall, die etwas blockiert?

Die Sache ist die: Es gibt Angriffsversuche auf einen Server, indem man eine HTTP-Verbindung (also zum Runterladen z.B: einer Webseite vom Server zum Browser) öffnet und dann aber nur ganz langsam Daten überträgt. Auf der Server-Seite wird so ein Prozess blockiert. Da solche Server so aufgebaut sind, dass sie meist nur ein paar 100 Clients gleichzeitig bedienen können, kann man so relativ easy einen Server lahm legen.

Deswegen gibt es im Rahmen von Security Software auch ein Modul, das misst, wenn eine Verbindung zu lange offen ist und zuwenig Daten übertragen werden. Dann wird die Verbindung getrennt. Ich müsste jetzt nachsehen, wie es konfiguriert ist. Es kann sogar sein, dass die IP für 10 Minuten gesperrt wird. Beim nächsten fehlgeschlagenen Versuch für 40 Minuten, usw.

Leider ist es schon wieder 1,5 Jahre her, dass ich mich damit intensiver beschäftigt habe. Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass ein Problem mit dieser Security-Software beim Dateiupload (von großen Dateien bei langsamer Verbindung?) auftreten kann. Genaueres weiß ich jetzt aber leider auch nimmer. Müsste ich nachsehen.

Das Blöde ist, dass ich pro Tag sicher an die 100 Sicherheits-Warnungs-Mails bekomme (wobei die häufigen da eh schon aussortiert sind). Ich müsste mir was basteln, dass ich solche nur mehr bekomme, wenn sie von AT oder DE IP-Adresse kommen. Dem müsste ich dann nachgehen. Aber es sind halt ständig Angriffsversuche von China, Russland, Pakistan, USA, ....

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hmmm, also normal nicht.

Bei der ersten Version vielleicht, da die so um die 7Mb hatte. Aber die Bearbeiteten haben nur knapp über 1Mb und die Fehlermeldung kommt immer relativ schnell. Gefühlt dann wenn der Upload eigentlich fertig sein sollte, sprich so nach ungefähr 20-30 Sekunden.

----------


## noox

Mhm... also ich hätte jetzt gesucht aber keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem von mir verwendeten Sicherheitsmodul gegen diese Art von Attacke und einem Problem beim Upload gefunden (kann sein, dass eine andere Software das eher verursacht und mich meine Erinnerung getäuscht hat).

17 Sekunden, nachdem du deinen Upload gestartet hast, kam die Fehlermeldung, dass dieser Client (also du) wenige als 158 Bytes pro Sekunde verschickt. Deswegen wurde die Verbindung unterbrochen. Gesperrt bist nicht worden. 

Seltsam ist, dass das Problem auch im Abstand von 2,5 Stunden aufgetreten ist. Hast du irgendeine neue Sicherheitssoftware auf deinem Rechner installiert?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Nein, nicht das ich wüsste.
Hab nur vor 2 Wochen oder so auf den normalen Firefox umgestellt, da die 64Bit Nightly ziemlich für die Tonne war.
Aktuell ist es der 37.0.1 den ich verwenden.

Sicherheitsprogramme hab ich keine installiert in der letzen Zeit.

Ich hab die Vermutung das mit dem Firefox was nicht stimmt, da seit heute auch andere Seiten komplett oder zum Teil streiken. 

Komisch, Virenscanner und Botprogramm hat nicht angeschlagen gestern beim Scan.

----------


## noox

Kannst du es bitte nochmals versuchen?

Ich hatte als max. Datenplatz 8 GB eingestellt. Aus irgendeinem Grund meldet er zwar, dass er 256 MB benötigt. In Wirklichkeit ist er aber schon bei den 8 GB. Ich hab's jetzt mal auf 16 GB erhöht.

(Vielleicht wollte er ja Speichern, hatte keinen Platz und hat's irgendwie verzögert, sodass dann das Sicherheitsprogramm angeschlagen hat).

----------


## noox

Falls du noch einen anderen Browser hast: Kannst du es mal damit versuchen?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hmm, der Feuerfuchs is schuld!

Grad nochmal damit versucht, wieder mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Mit dem IE funkt es ohne Problem.

Hmmm, dann geht jetzt die Suche los was dem Fuchs net passt.

----------

